# Running some skinny water in the new boat



## jbnelson (Aug 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IIx...e_gdata_player

The new boat is a tracker grizzly1448mv with a mercury 40/30. I had someone put a tunnel in as well. I am quite pleased with the results. Switching from a 1440 flatbottom this boat runs much shallower.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Aug 13, 2013)

says the video does not exist...


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 13, 2013)

He may not have the privs set to public.


----------



## jbnelson (Aug 13, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6IIxPmu8BiQ

Try this one


----------



## overboard (Aug 13, 2013)

NICE! Enjoyed watching that. I THINK I NEED A JET!!!!!!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 14, 2013)

Better get a poly bottom, that hull isn't going to be around long if you are going to keep running over exposed rocks at full throttle.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool video, but it was nerve-racking watching the boat go through rocks. :shock: 

Got my fill of rocks and rapids a couple of weeks ago with a kayak, and that's about the only boat I'd feel safe doing it with!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 14, 2013)

Drive it like you stole it! Cool vid! Really shows what an outboard jet is capable of!


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 15, 2013)

Cool vid man.


----------

